# Ranch-style beans recipe



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow has it been a long time since I have had time to visit with my favorite website. I have missed you all. Life has changed so much since I was last on here and I am so happy to be back!
This is my recipe for canning Ranch-style beans. I thought I would share it with you all. Let me know what you think of them and if you would change anything.
http://www.suite101.com/content/building-a-wrought-iron-garden-gate-a356002?sms_ss=facebook&at_xt=4d72e67a0100cdcc%2C0


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The processing time for beans is 75 mins. for quarts and the pressure called for needs to be adjusted for altitude.

Whether or not the recipe itself is safe I won't say. But I would certainly be concerned about the amount of low-acid ingredients in it, the use of unheated tomato sauce and low-acid ingredients, using only warm water rather than boiling, and the very unusual method for filling the jars with ingredients. It certainly doesn't conform to the accepted guidelines so would be done at your own risk. 

I would add that given the lack of pre-heating the ingredients I would certainly recommend an extended canning time even beyond the recommended 75 mins. for plain beans because a fair portion of the processing time will be used simply heating them up to boiling leaving too little time for processing it all at the 240 degrees required.

JMO


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

judylou said:


> The processing time for beans is 75 mins. for quarts and the pressure called for needs to be adjusted for altitude.


I think you mistyped -- 75 for pints and 90 for quarts, or at least that is what my books recommend, and that is timing I use.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

You are right wotta. Thank you for catching that. For dried beans it is 90 min. for quarts. 

I was thinking of the baked beans and the beans in tomato sauce that call for 75 min. but that is when they are first well baked and jarred hot or at least the sauce is heated to boiling. 

So with this cold packed recipe 90 mins. would be the minimal requirement for quarts.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Beans should be hot packed, not raw packed. The beans should be cooked first. There are no safe guidelines for doing them from a raw state. 
Also, adding any thickener to foods other than pie fillings, jams, and a few relishes, is not considered safe to do.
I would cook them with the tomato sauce and seasonings, being sure they are not too thick, adding water or tomato juice to them, then packing hot into the jars and processing.


----------

